# Cypress Pointe Looks Lovely - What can you tell me about it?



## littlestar (Sep 9, 2006)

I found some pictures of Cypress Pointe in Orlando online and I thought it looked lovely with the pretty pastel buildings and landscaping. Where exactly is the resort located and are there different sections or phases? If so, what phase or section do you prefer? 

Also, when I search Getaway weeks on Interval, what's the difference between CYN and CYI? And is one better than the other? Are they located close together?

Thanks for any replies. I just thought the buildings and landscaping looked lovely on the pictures that I found and it looks like a place I'd like to try out. I always enjoy the theming of Disney's Old Key West resort and Marriott's Cypress Harbour/Horizons, and I thought the pictures of Cypress Pointe looked like it had the pretty pastel Florida Key West look also.


----------



## timeos2 (Sep 9, 2006)

*Look here*

This is the main web sitefor the resort.
Take the Tour on the front page to "look around".

It is located two lights north of the Crossroads Plaza - Crossroads is directly accross the street from the Hotel Row road to Downtown Disney.  The resort is 1 mile from DD.


----------



## littlestar (Sep 9, 2006)

Thanks, John. The resort really looks lovely. It doesn't look mega big and spread out either. Looks like a place I would really like. It's rated high on tug, too, I noticed. Sounds like it may be a hidden gem.


----------



## AwayWeGo (Sep 9, 2006)

*Outstanding Resorts, Outstanding Location.*




			
				littlestar said:
			
		

> Are they located close together?


Phase One & Phase Two are practically side by side -- right across the street from each other. 

Both phases use the original clubhouse & check-in desk at Phase One (even though they're 2 separate & independently managed timeshare resorts). 

Click here for Google map location.  Switch to _Satellite View_ or _Hybrid View_ for a bird's eye picture. 

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## Spence (Sep 9, 2006)

> Also, when I search Getaway weeks on Interval, what's the difference between CYN and CYI? And is one better than the other? Are they located close together?


CYN and CYI are both Phase2/Grand Villas and are the same as far as the exchanger is concerned, I think the difference has more to do with the source of inventory, be it an individual owner or Club Sunterra.  CYO is Phase1.


----------



## littlestar (Sep 9, 2006)

Thanks for the info, guys. Loved those satellite shots.


----------



## pedro47 (Sep 9, 2006)

Just read the Tug Resort Data Base Reviews on this resort and the past threads on this outstanding resort.  This resort is ranked in the top 15 t/s resort for this area.  Great location for dinning, shopping and to all the theme
parks in Orlando.  What more can any Tugger said.


----------



## Stu (Sep 16, 2006)

Well they may need to send the satellite over again for new shots soon! The old Sunterra Sales trailers have been removed and that area has been replaced by a park, and the old Phase 1 (Cypress Pointe Resort) laundry building is currently being replaced with a brand new laundry, maintenance and storage facility.  The new L/M/S facility will include new street access routing so that commercial access can be made without interfering with owner/guest parking.  

New roofs are going on every Phase 1 building including the clubhouse and pool buildings.  (Inside the Clubhouse the gift shop and snack shop are being gutted and replaced with the new Cafe Pointe and Gift Pointe shops that will blend in with the soon to be totally remodelled front lobby in a new decorator designed Caribbean theme look.  You soon be able to wake up and smell the Starbuck's <R> brand coffee!)  

And coming next, the new park will be made into a new recreation area with new basketball and tennis courts and picnic area.  For those really interested, here are the latest photos (not from satellite, but from GM Gaston Correa with our thanks and gratitude):

http://cypresspointe.net/Graphics/NewBuild/Newbuild091506.htm
and 
http://cypresspointe.net/Graphics/Roofs/RoofBldg8091506.htm

Yours for excellence at Cypress Pointe Resort,
Stu Schwartz, Director & Treasurer
Cypress Pointe Resort Condo. Owners Association, Inc.


----------



## littlestar (Sep 16, 2006)

I can't wait to stay at Cypress Pointe. It looks great. And the location would be perfect being close to restaurants, stores, and Downtown Disney. It's also got that pretty pastel, tropical look that I'm looking for by April or May (after our cold/barren landscape Indiana winters). 

With all the improvements coming, it sounds like Cypress Pointe just keeps getting better.


----------



## KenK (Sep 16, 2006)

One of the main reasons for this is due to the hardworking HOA.   Look at the pix  Stu posted in his thread.  Did you ever see another Board Member take pix and post them of the operating systems, roofs, and not a palm tree as a selling point?   Doesn't this relate to how much the volunteer Board (HOA) cares about all the phases of the resort?  

Listen (read) carefully when John explains about T/S details.  Lots of thought and time in the posts also relate to personal time helping run the resort....in actually caring about the owners investment.  (FIRST...before profit to management). And the owners are willing to pay the maintance fees to keep place as high as possible.  An independant HOA {that knows what they are doing & cares} will present a superior resort than those forced to be managed (under the thumb) by the management company.

(Only time I might skim Johns posts is when he & Steve are trying to change each others minds).

The resort shows how much the directors care about the owners and operations of the resort sections.  (Remember, most of the board volunteers work at real jobs...which take up a lot of time).  And if they happen to be retired.....


----------



## timeos2 (Sep 16, 2006)

*Change makes an older resort good as new*



			
				littlestar said:
			
		

> With all the improvements coming, it sounds like Cypress Pointe just keeps getting better.



To my view a resort either takes continuous steps to improve or it is in decline. Simply keeping what it had when new - even if it's well maintained - actually means it is becoming dated and often wearing out.  Time and use doesn't allow any resort to simply remain as is.  

Cypress Pointe Resort has already had its years of trying to slipstream in small upgrades and replacements back in 1999-2001.  It resulted in units that were a mismatch of old and new furnishings, appliances and entertainment features that were different depending on the unit you were in, maintenance problems and a general feeling that the resort was living off it's past glory. 

When VRI was hired one of the (many) goals was to help put in place a long term plan to not only maintain the resort but make it better than the original. As each round of work was concieved the Board was careful to ensure the job was done right the first time and with the current state of the art products. We had learned that saving a few bucks meant going back to redo things at a much higher cost later. We also learned that it's important to have the money collected slowly over the years and waiting in the bank when the work is needed. With the owners support those lessons have been applied and the resort has one of the strongest balance sheets you will find anywhere which allows us to enjoy continuous improvement.  The owners and staff are rightfully proud of the resort and treat it as a home. 

When the projects Stu mentioned are all done (mid-2007 as it stands) every part of the resort from the underground utilities to the roof tops will have been renewed over the past 5 years.  When the resort celebrates it's 20th anniversary in 2012 we plan to be finishing up the next round of unit renovations (scheduled to begin in 2011) to again have a better than new guest experience in a premier Orlando location.  Cypress Pointe will not be known for living on it's reputation . It will do everything possible to remain an up to date, family resort that may be small by Orlando standards but has all the features needed for a great vacation.


----------



## jtui (Sep 17, 2006)

*What is Cypress Pointe's relation to Sunterra?*

The location, decor, upkeep, and amenities of Cypress Pointe look marvelous.    It seems like a [somewhat] hidden gem, given the price of these weeks.  Does Cypress Pointe Phase 1 have any ongoing relationship with Sunterra?  What about Cypress Pointe Phase2/Grand Villas?  

VRI seems like an excellent mini-system.  But some Cypress Pointe owners have Sunterra memberships as well.  Is there any reason to own Sunterra/Cypress Pointe as opposed to VRI/Cypress Pointe (if indeed they are available at the same resort phase?)  If so is it best to buy a unit that is already "in" Club Sunterra or is the conversion price worthwhile?

With VRI now adding MROP/ORE to its list of resorts, the VRI system is becoming even larger.   And isn't there also a relationship with VI?   How might this all play out for someone owning in Orlando but at a well-priced, well-maintained resort in VRI like Cypress Pointe?


----------



## AwayWeGo (Sep 18, 2006)

*SunTerra, ShmunTerra.*




			
				jtui said:
			
		

> Does Cypress Pointe Phase 1 have any ongoing relationship with Sunterra?  What about Cypress Pointe Phase2/Grand Villas?


Click here for 1 Cypress Pointe owner's view of SunTerra _vis-à-vis_ Phase One & Phase Two. 

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## Stu (Sep 21, 2006)

Here are the next group of photos of the L/M/S facility:
http://cypresspointe.net/Graphics/NewBuild/Newbuild092106.htm


----------



## Stu (Sep 24, 2006)

And the work goes on, here are pix of the finished floor of the L/M/S facilility, roofs-in-progress, and a look at the Gift Pointe Shop construction, inside and out.  Oh, and the Volcano gets yet another facial!

http://cypresspointe.net/Graphics/NewBuild/Newbuild092306.htm

Best regards,
Stu Schwartz


----------



## cindi (Sep 24, 2006)

Stu said:
			
		

> And the work goes on, here are pix of the finished floor of the L/M/S facilility, roofs-in-progress, and a look at the Gift Pointe Shop construction, inside and out.  Oh, and the Volcano gets yet another facial!
> 
> http://cypresspointe.net/Graphics/NewBuild/Newbuild092306.htm
> 
> ...



Thanks for the wonderful updates and pictures, Stu.

You and your group should be very proud of yourselves and the hard work done to regain gold crown status.  

My question is, do you think at any point it would be feasible to add in elevators, in at least some of the buildings? I love the look of your timeshare, and also the location is just great. But thinking with an eye to the future, not sure if the old legs could continue to get me up 3 flights of stairs with luggage and/or groceries.


----------



## AwayWeGo (Sep 24, 2006)

*Elevators, Shmelevators.*




			
				cindi said:
			
		

> My question is, do you think at any point it would be feasible to add in elevators, in at least some of the buildings? I love the look of your timeshare, and also the location is just great. But thinking with an eye to the future, not sure if the old legs could continue to get me up 3 flights of stairs with luggage and/or groceries.


That's why some of us old folks decided to buy (resale, naturally) at Cypress Pointe's elevator-equipped sister resort right across the street. 

Meanwhile, the original Cypress Pointe resort has a uniformed daytime porter & doorman on duty who will schlep luggage & groceries, etc., up the stairs in those non-elevator condo buildings. 
-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## Stu (Sep 24, 2006)

Unfortunately, there is no room available to put in elevators in the residential buildings, even if the current ownership could afford to retrofit the buildings, then install, maintain and insure new elevators.  Fortunately, the ground floor units have few, if any, steps, and are just as nice as the upper floor units.  Although all units are asigned at check-in on availability, you may be able to request a first floor regular or handicap-friendly unit in advance by contacting the resort before your stay.  (BTW, there is an elevator in the clubhouse building)

If elevators are a must, then GrandeVillas would be the better choice, I guess.

Best regards,
Stu Schwartz


----------



## cindi (Sep 24, 2006)

AwayWeGo said:
			
		

> That's why some of us old folks decided to buy (resale, naturally) at Cypress Pointe's elevator-equipped sister resort right across the street.
> 
> Meanwhile, the original Cypress Pointe resort has a uniformed daytime porter & doorman on duty who will schlep luggage & groceries, etc., up the stairs in those non-elevator condo buildings.
> -- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​



Well, that is definitely good to know.


----------



## cindi (Sep 24, 2006)

Stu said:
			
		

> Unfortunately, there is no room available to put in elevators in the residential buildings, even if the current ownership could afford to retrofit the buildings, then install, maintain and insure new elevators.  Fortunately, the ground floor units have few, if any, steps, and are just as nice as the upper floor units.  Although all units are asigned at check-in on availability, you may be able to request a first floor regular or handicap-friendly unit in advance by contacting the resort before your stay.  (BTW, there is an elevator in the clubhouse building)
> 
> If elevators are a must, then GrandeVillas would be the better choice, I guess.
> 
> ...



Thanks Stu,

It was just a thought about the elevators. I rather figured the cost alone would make that not feasible. 

It isn't that I can't do the steps right now. I was just more thinking of down the road. I expect when I am old (er) and gray (er) I will still be visiting the mouse. I love it there.


----------



## Stu (Sep 26, 2006)

*Another round of photos, circa 9/25/06...*

The M/L/S building begins to rise, Bldg 8 reopens, Bldg 1 closes as it begins its new roof construction, and the Gift Pointe Shop begins to get stocked! See it all at:
http://cypresspointe.net/Graphics/NewBuild/Newbuild092506.htm

Best regards,
Stu Schwartz


----------



## littlestar (Sep 27, 2006)

It's looking great, Stu. Thanks for the updated pictures.


----------



## Stu (Sep 28, 2006)

You're very welcome!
Another page of photos just in today...
http://cypresspointe.net/Graphics/NewBuild/Newbuild092706.htm
Best regards,
Stu


----------



## gwenco (Sep 28, 2006)

We're staying there during the turkey holiday week - checking in on Monday, November 20th. I can't wait...and with all the updated pictures, we'll know what to expect upon arrival. Thanks Stu !


----------



## Stu (Oct 1, 2006)

*CPR's Gift Pointe Shop Opened Today!*

Cypress Pointe Resort's new "Gift Pointe" gift shop opened today.  The old shop had been completely gutted and remodelled.  All new inventory is in place and ready for sale.  And to bring the best service to our owners and guests, the new Gift Pointe is now owned by the CPR Condominium Association and run by its own management and employees.  

Still to come will be the CPR's new "Cafe Pointe" which will replace the old convenience/snack store.  This is also a completely gutted and remodelled Cafe and convenience store, which will feature Starbucks <R> brand coffee.  This store too will be owned by the CPR Condominium Association and run by its own management and employees.  

Both of the shops will be in the new, updated, and coordinated Caribbean theme decor, and will compliment the new Clubhouse interior remodelling.  Stay tuned here for more pictures as they become available. :whoopie: 

Yours for excellence at Cypress Pointe Resort at Lake Buena Vista,
Stu Schwartz, Director & Treasurer


----------



## BethH (Oct 2, 2006)

*Thanks Stu!*

Thanks for posting all the updates.  We have an exchange scheduled for December and Cypress Pointe just keeps getting better and better.  We are really looking forward to our visit and appreciate all the info you are providing!  

Beth


----------



## Stu (Oct 4, 2006)

*The new CPR M/L/S building arises!*

Here are work-in-progress photos of the new maintenance/laundry/storage building as of yesterday.
http://cypresspointe.net/Graphics/NewBuild/Newbuild100306.htm

Best regards,
Stu Schwartz


----------



## spiceycat (Oct 4, 2006)

thanks for all the links.

I am staying this Dec and it looks pretty wonderful!!!


----------



## Stu (Oct 7, 2006)

*The new CPR M/L/S building arises (continued) !*

Here are the latest progress photos from our GM Gaston:

http://cypresspointe.net/Graphics/NewBuild/Newbuild100706.htm

Best regards,
Stu Schwartz


----------



## Stu (Oct 9, 2006)

*Beginning to look like a real building!*

Todays collection of snaps from our GM Gaston.
http://cypresspointe.net/Graphics/NewBuild/Newbuild100906.htm

Best regards,
Stu Schwartz


----------



## Stu (Oct 10, 2006)

*Gift Pointe Shop*

Here are two photos of the brand new, bright and stocked (but uncluttered) Cypress Pointe Resort gift shop, "Gift Pointe."  The store is located inside the Clubhouse and is open daily from 7AM to 9PM.
http://cypresspointe.net/giftshop.html

Best regards,
Stu Schwartz


----------



## AwayWeGo (Oct 10, 2006)

*Cypress Pointe Construction Noise.*

I can't help taking all the reports & photo coverage of construction activity at Cypress Pointe as signs of welcome progress at a resort that's always improving rather than just standing pat.  Yet over at the Yahoo*.*com Cypress Pointe "group" there has been some grumbling about the recent construction noise.  To see for myself, I'll be going down to Cypress Pointe pretty soon to check everything out in person.  That is, we are taking our 2006 week at Cypress Pointe Resort (Phase 1) starting in just a few days -- checking in Saturday, October 14th.  With us at the resort all week, but traveling separately, will be friends we've known since before any of us had kids.  (Youngest "kid" now is age 35.  So it goes.) 
-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## Stu (Oct 10, 2006)

Dear Alan:
I don't know how long you can stay but the BOD meeting is on the following Saturday, 10/21 at 9 a.m.  I'm sure the other Directors and I would be happy to meet you and your family if you have the time to stop by.  If Sat is no good, some of the directors may be on site the Friday afternoon before the meeting.  Just let the front desk you'd like to talk with any of us and they'll give John Chase the message.  This goes for any other owners who may be in the viscinity Sat 10/21; we'd love to meet you!  (If I know John and Gaston, I expect we'll also be taking a tour of all the new construction and repairs completed and in progress at some point.)

Best regards,
Stu Schwartz
Treasurer & Director


----------



## AwayWeGo (Oct 10, 2006)

*Thanks For The Invitation.*

I appreciate the meeting reminder.  It would be great to meet face to face with you & John & Gaston & the others responsible for keeping Cypress Resort in such nice condition. 

BTW, when I tried calling the resort today (to let them know that our friends, who are flying, will get there way before we do because we're driving) I kept getting busy signals, leading me to wonder whether any of the construction acitivities might accidentally have damaged a telephone cable.  I'll try calling again Wednesday. 
-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## Stu (Oct 11, 2006)

Could be busy due to all the maintenance bills just going out.  

Also, for owners only, you can pay  your 2007 maintenance bill on-line at:
https://www.secure-acttoday.com:444/webpayment.aspx

Anyway, here are some more interior and exterior photos from GM Gaston.
http://cypresspointe.net/Graphics/NewBuild/Newbuild101006.htm
and
http://cypresspointe.net/Graphics/NewBuild/Newbuild101106.htm

Hope to see you at the meeting!
Best regards,
Stu Schwartz


----------



## Stu (Oct 15, 2006)

At Olympic Valley CA (Squaw Valley) for a wedding this weekend!  Here's latest CPR photos:
http://cypresspointe.net/Graphics/NewBuild/Newbuild101406.htm

Best regards, and back to sleep now
Stu Schwartz
:zzz:


----------



## Stu (Oct 18, 2006)

*CPR construction progress through 10/17*

Well, I'm back from Olympic Valley, CA and wouldn't ya know it, the work at CPR just kept going on.  Here are GM Gaston's latest roof and building photos...
http://cypresspointe.net/Graphics/NewBuild/Newbuild101706.htm

Best regards,
Stu Schwartz
 

P.S. Going to sleep now, g'night.:zzz:


----------



## spiceycat (Oct 19, 2006)

thank stu!


----------



## Stu (Oct 19, 2006)

*BOD meeting Sat. 10/21*

You're welcome!

Well it's time for me to pack again because Saturday morning at 9 AM is the next BOD meeting at CPR.  I hope any owners, exchangers, or guests in the viscinity stop by to say hello and to meet my fellow directors, the General Manager, representatives from VRI and me.  We will be available for comments, suggestions, complaints, donations ( just kidding!), etc.  There may even be a tour, time and weather permitting

It'll be good for me to see the progress in person, not just from GM Gaston's photos.

Yours for excellence at Cypress Pointe Resort,
Stu Schwartz, Director & Treasurer


----------



## Stu (Oct 25, 2006)

*Some good news and some bad....*

This link will show you the great progress being made on the new M/L/S facility.

http://cypresspointe.net/Graphics/NewBuild/Newbuild102306.htm

Also shown is how striking the color difference is from the residential buildings new exterior paint job versus the existing, faded paint.

Finally shown is the damage caused to one of the main Vinings of Cypress Pointe gate walls by an obviously out of control car.  This is the main wall from before all of the CP area resorts were built and are part of the Vinings of Cypress Pointe  Master Association, which will have the responsibility to rebuild it, NOT the Cypress Pointe Resort Condo Assoc.

Best regards,
Stu Schwartz


----------

